

MinecraftLANProxy - maxinbjohn

A father&#x27;s gift to his daughter - MinecraftLANProxy to help her play Minecraft with her friends.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;WonderfulVoid&#x2F;MinecraftLANProxy<p>&quot;I wrote this little hack because my daughter wanted her friends to be able to join her Minecraft worlds even when not on the same LAN.&quot;
======
piraccini
Great! How old it's your daughter? I also want mine to play with minecraft,
but she's only 7...

~~~
pdx
My 5 year old daughter has been playing since her 4th birthday. Your daughter
will do great at Minecraft.

------
chatmasta
I'm working on easy end user setup of vpn for this use case. Problem is, I
don't know much about minecraft. Mind if I ask you a few questions?
Milesrichardson@gmail.com

------
maxinbjohn
This program was developed by a former colleague for his daughter.

------
AndriusSutas
Cute! Have you looked into using VPNs?

~~~
WonderfulVoid
I did some research for VPN solutions but I think they are too complicated to
set up (we are talking children here). Also I don't want to open up my whole
network to others. With this little hack, I just start a instance of
mclanproxy on my network and tell my daughter's friends what to enter in
Minecraft's Direct Connect menu.

~~~
gadders
I'm guessing this is Linux only? My other plan was to create a custom
minecraft server on a spare PC.

~~~
WonderfulVoid
mclanproxy is plain C using Berkeley sockets but uses ip_mreq and getopt which
seem to be slightly non-standard. Should work on most Unix/POSIX environments
I think, possibly cygwin as well.

~~~
gadders
I might give Cygwin a go. Anything more complicated than that is beyond me...

